# Specifications



## jtn2diving (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello,

Does anyone use a program to develop spec's? It seems that most of the packages lean heavy on architectural and skip civil/ water/sewer, road, sitework and such.


----------



## civengPE (Jul 27, 2006)

What kind of specs are you trying to write.

I am in civil, so I gravitate towards paving drainage specs. With these, I will usually download some standard ones from the juristiction I am working in and modify them.

I have never tried the software avenue.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 27, 2006)

We bought a package from "MasterSpecs" and then modified slightly.

Mine are civil/water/sewer etc.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2006)

We have a set of company specs for most of the common stuff. I don't know where they initially came from, but they've been here much longer than I have.

If we need something for a specific product, there's usually a sample spec on the mfr's website that you can tailor as needed.


----------



## civengPE (Jul 27, 2006)

I've only ever had to write one spec completely from scratch. That sucked big time. I'm a short and to the point writer. It's hard as hell for me to write those things.


----------



## cement (Jul 27, 2006)

> Hello,
> Does anyone use a program to develop spec's? It seems that most of the packages lean heavy on architectural and skip civil/ water/sewer, road, sitework and such.


I would look to large agencies like the state DOT. They are already written for you for the most part. An important factor to consider in preparing specs is uniformity and bidder expectation, as well as the owner's needs. Bidders that are comfortable with a standard spec will give you a better price since they don't have to protect against unknowns. And a large agency has put alot of time and energy into developing a spec that protects thier interest.


----------



## jtn2diving (Jul 28, 2006)

I am looking for heavy civil/ waterworks, sewer, treatment plant, pump station, things like that.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 28, 2006)

treatment plant will have specifications for each component, and pump stations will need to be specific to that pump.

Water, sewer, etc. that can have blanket specs.

Again, the one I have is called MASTERSPEC

http://www.arcomnet.com/visitor/masterspec/ms.html


----------

